# Black GSD Temperament



## Bluemoose (Jan 11, 2012)

On another forum, someone mentioned they were considering a solid black German Shepherd because they're generally softer in temperament than other GSDs. I'd never heard (or witnessed) this before and was just curious if there's any truth to it.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

No. There is no truth to that. Temperament is about lines. It's totally comparable to saying redheads are all hot-tempered brats or blondes are dumb.


----------



## Touch of Gray (Dec 14, 2011)

In my personal experience (have owned one solid black and two b and t) definitely not. In fact my trainer believes exactly the opposite.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

No it's not. Many police and military dogs are black. However, I've heard that White shepherds are softer.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Don't tell that to my husband's solid black LOL, I'm thinking he would disagree!


----------



## Bluemoose (Jan 11, 2012)

CeCe said:


> No it's not. Many police and military dogs are black. However, I've heard that White shepherds are softer.


It actually was in the context of someone recommending the OP check out white Shepherds for a softer GSD. OP said they had considered white Shepherds for that reason and also solid blacks which made me do a double take.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

The blacks do not have different temperments but they are the best.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Bluemoose said:


> On another forum, someone mentioned they were considering a solid black German Shepherd because they're generally softer in temperament than other GSDs.


I guess they have not met our Arko! :rofl: :rofl:

That is all BS.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

CeCe said:


> No it's not. Many police and military dogs are black. However, I've heard that *White shepherds are softer*.


No, my girls hair is about the same as any other color:silly:


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Softer??? Yeah, um..... Not the ones that I've been around!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

oh sure , Sabrina whose nickname is the rhino --- hard as nails , so is her daughter Blackjack , so was Kohl , so is Linda Shaw's Kato , so was Keno PD --- black is a colour.
It depends on qualities that you select for , the lines and families that they come from.


----------



## Bluemoose (Jan 11, 2012)

That's what I thought from everything I've seen and heard but hey, you never know! Just wanted to make sure I hadn't been misinformed all this time


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

yes we are; i mean they are. :laugh:



LaRen616 said:


> The blacks do not have different temperments but they are the best.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Why would anyone want a dog with a soft temperament? Do you mean less active/drivey?


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

everyone i talk to says whites are aggressive, mine is a complete push over however lol


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

No. Tanner is a huge lovebug, and so is Molly. 

It all depends on the lines. The color is just that a color.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

RocketDog said:


> No. There is no truth to that. Temperament is about lines. It's totally comparable to *saying redheads are all hot-tempered brats* or blondes are dumb.



Well Aimee in all fairness.. errmm... never mind... back away quietly. :laugh:


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

A color is a color, Sheldon acts like any other GSD. I say bull pucky on anyone who says one color is more/less drivey than the other. it's in the lines.


----------



## Manny (Feb 6, 2012)

RocketDog said:


> redheads are all hot-tempered brats or blondes are dumb.


And just how isnt this true?


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Well Aimee in all fairness.. errmm... never mind... back away quietly. :laugh:





Manny said:


> And just how isnt this true?


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

The _last_ thing Chrono is is a soft dog. Solid black coloration is more frequently seen in working lines so if anything a black german shepherd is probably more likely to have a hard temperament than a soft one.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

As for temperament relating to color, some people swear that within a breed, the color of the dog correlates to different temperament traits. For example, some Poodle people say that their black dogs are calmer and their red dogs are crazier. But I have never heard it about GSD. If anything, you could argue that white GSDs are softer, but that is because whites are a separate line, not a particular color.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Not always a separate line! Sheldon only had one white brother, everyone else in the litter was black and tan.


----------



## Batman Avelar (Mar 1, 2013)

I just got my supposed dream dog-a pure black AKC GSD pup.... We wanted one just like my dad has. When i was little we had a black n tan one, Elvis(don't ask lol) who we had to give up after a year to move overseas-later found out he'd gotten killed in freak barn accident just to give a brief history of my family n our GSDs.dad finally got one a year and half ago, all black as I said-now we have... But Uhhh.. Ours does NOT lk like Brady!! Our Batman is a fuzzy poufball with a shorter snout maybe( can't pinpoint exact differences !)and weird, kinky fur in several spots-like an afghan hound maybe... Like the hairs crimped-a lock or strand of it appears zigzagged or crimped ala crimping irons women used to use long ago...
My thesis is that this is a long-haired one.just want some pro opinions!!help!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Bluemoose said:


> On another forum, someone mentioned they were considering a solid black German Shepherd because they're generally softer in temperament than other GSDs. I'd never heard (or witnessed) this before and was just curious if there's any truth to it.


Did they actually say that with a straight face?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Bluemoose said:


> On another forum, someone mentioned they were considering a solid black German Shepherd because they're generally softer in temperament than other GSDs. I'd never heard (or witnessed) this before and was just curious if there's any truth to it.


Of the one I own, the one I fostered, and the 4 I regularly work, none are soft. Infact one helper has commented my bitch is one of the hardest he has ever seen in 30 years of k9, and dogsport.

And everyone I've every seen is a vocal, often screamer, drivey dog. Since is recessive, I'd expect to see greater temperament consistency than other coats but this is true for any recessive gene (smaller pool)


----------



## StephenV (Jan 16, 2006)

I only think some people perceive black colored dogs differently. Black dogs statistically are less likely to be adopted in shelters. It can be harder for people to visually "read" an unfamiliar dog that is all black because the facial cues are harder to see. An all black wolf-like dog with only its glittering eyes visible might look more threatening, especially to a superstitious person.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

LOL Who comes up with this stuff? What if it was a black longcoat?? Then you really have a powder puff


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

ehhh no. my kyra was the hardest tempered dog i have ever seen. she laughed at pinch collars used by trainers and other pros. so ican easily and with certainty, all black gsd are not soft or calmer. i hope you show this thread to your friend.


----------

